# Dairy Substitute for Custard



## JillBurgh (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if soymilk can be used as a substitute when making custards? I am making a bread pudding that calls for heavy cream. I have used Lactaid in the past, but I'd like this one to be richer.

I have also seen that some people use coconut milk as a cream substitute. Would that be another option here? Though I'm not sure the flavor would complement my spiced cranberries...

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 17, 2008)

Miss Jill...I think the Soy Milk would work, but probably no better than Lactaid richness wise. The Coconut milk would (I'm guessing) be richer due to a higher fat content...but like you said. the flavor may not compliment your recipe...


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 17, 2008)

Jill, I use Silk all the time.  The regular vanilla works beautifully, and has the mouthfeel of whole milk, if not cream.

I even make "Ice cream" with it sometimes.


----------



## JillBurgh (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, both of you. Using vanilla-flavored soymilk is a great idea. I'll let you know how it turns out later this week.


----------



## Mary Ellen Paquette (Nov 17, 2008)

*Vanilla Soy Milk Rocks*

That would be my first choice also....I use it all of the time, it gives it a little more flavor....My family saw it in the refrig and  made a cross with their fingers until I started adding to everything that called for milk....Now they won't use anything else....I like the organic because the lack of antibiotic residue, etc.   (A little more expensive but sometimes they offer coupons on their website).


----------



## JillBurgh (Nov 29, 2008)

*update*

Well the soymilk turned out to be just fine in bread pudding.  I am going to try out this creme brulee tart later this month. That will be the real custard test. I might play it safe and stick with the lactaid. 

FYI Rice milk made some delicious dairy-free Yukon Gold Mashed for Thanksgiving. It has this underlying starchy sweetness that you know from eating plain white rice. I reduced the rice milk to about half and added about 3 cups to 8# yukon golds. I used Natural Balance butter and some nice sea salt and the potatoes were terrific!


----------

